# Starting a Triton Fountain Pen



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2015)

So here goes my first attempt at making a triton fountain pen. This is also my first sale. Hopefully it goes well. Just in case it doesn't, I bought 2 kits and cut 2 sets of blanks from the same block. Any tip and pointers would be greatly appreciated....

.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 3, 2015)

Don't screw up more than once and you'll be fine

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2015)

Ha!!!


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 3, 2015)

Just slow down. Debur the ends of the tubes, Light cuts, light cuts, light cuts, (I'm always overprotective or chicken when making passes on blanks or with kits I don't want to or can't replace) If the blanks start to seem lime they may come apart, whip out the thin CA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2015)

They have been stabilized but, the ca on it as I'm cuttin into it is a good idea....


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> If the blanks start to seem lime they may come apart, whip out the thin CA



Hopefully it won't lime....or I'll have to make some limeaid...
HA!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 3, 2015)

Before pressing any components into the turned & finished barrels, do as Colin said -- debur the brass tubes, and inspect very carefully for any stray glue or debris that might have snuck into the ends. I use an X-acto knife to clean out gunk and put a slight chamfer on the inside of the tubes.

What do you use to press the components in? I've tried pen presses, using my drill press, using wood handscrew clamps, using Irwin squeeze grip clamps, and (finally) using my lathe. The worst thing I've had happen was a transmission go crooked as I was pressing it in, the extra pressure inside the tube split the wood (it was HRB).

Now all I use is my lathe -- a squared-off piece of Delrin in both headstock and tailstock. I put small dimples in the centers so I get everything lined up on the lathe axis before applying pressure. The beauty of this is that when I stop cranking the tailstock handle, it stops. It doesn't let go, it simply stops. And it doesn't slip and suddenly jam the parts in too far. This gives me both hands to adjust things back to square if they were starting to go out of alignment.

HTH -- good luck, and congrats on making the sale

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 3, 2015)

I'll agree with Duncan on assembling with the lathe - it's made a world of difference for me in assembling pens.

I will add this to the bits of advice already given in this thread:
Don't do something that will necessitate you having to disassemble the cap portion. It can be done - and I've done it successfully a handful of times. But it is a challenge.

And there is the risk of this happening:



 

Yeah... That was that wicked FBE Burl pen I made in November - within a week of assembling it, something left a residue or film on the trim ring. No solvent would get it off, so I needed to disassemble it and replace the trim ring on the cap portion. Tube decided to slide part way out - and then get stuck right there. Yes, I managed to save it. Ended up gluing in a spare tube from the other end (Thankfully I always keep spare tubes on hand for the kits I make most often) and trimmed it on both ends. Made a new trim ring with a piece of the cutoff from the blank that, for some reason, I had saved since November, and reassembled it. Didn't even have to refinish it!



 

Congrats on the sale! The Trion is a great kit and makes a real nice pen, IMO.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 3, 2015)

Read the instructions before you glue anything up !

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 3, 2015)

Sprung said:


> I'll agree with Duncan on assembling with the lathe - it's made a world of difference for me in assembling pens.
> 
> I will add this to the bits of advice already given in this thread:
> Don't do something that will necessitate you having to disassemble the cap portion. It can be done - and I've done it successfully a handful of times. But it is a challenge.
> ...




Matt, are the Triton components metal ? Beautiful pen !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 3, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Matt, are the Triton components metal ? Beautiful pen !



Thank you! I think I posted pics of the pen when I made it back in November, but the problem with the trim ring showed up after that and I'm glad that, for some reason, I saved the cutoff from the blank and was able to make a new trim ring from it - a first for me. It wasn't until 2 or 3 weeks ago that I felt brave enough to disassemble it, after getting a bunch of disassembling experience under my belt.

Yes - all metal, except for the thread insert for the cap. (Which, as I'm sure you know, needs to be something other than metal.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks fellas. The instuctions they sent with it have the pictures, but it was a photo copy, so the quality is bad. I'll have to download it and print it out myself.

I've been using my x-y axis vise to assemble the pens. I think I like it better than using my lathe. I even made teflon inserts for the lathe. But I am having better luck with the vise...


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2015)

Sprung said:


> I'll agree with Duncan on assembling with the lathe - it's made a world of difference for me in assembling pens.
> 
> I will add this to the bits of advice already given in this thread:
> Don't do something that will necessitate you having to disassemble the cap portion. It can be done - and I've done it successfully a handful of times. But it is a challenge.
> ...



I know this is off topic but I noticed most all of yoos gyze that live way up there have tons of wrinkles in your hands. What's up with that?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Apr 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I know this is off topic but I noticed most all of yoos gyze that live way up there have tons of wrinkles in your hands. What's up with that?



 I've never thought of my hands as being overly wrinkly. Though it is very dry here through winter and so far this spring - and my hands take a pretty good beating from that.


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I know this is off topic but I noticed most all of yoos gyze that live way up there have tons of wrinkles in your hands. What's up with that?



They been sitting in the bath too long

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Apr 3, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> They been sitting in the bath too long



Nah, we just use our hands and work with them enough to not have soft, womanly hands like y'all down there.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hahahahahahahahahaaaaz


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2015)

I glued em up with some epoxy. I'm going to let em sit over night just to be sure they are dried. 
I don't have the proper tube cleaning bit, would a drillbit the same size work?


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I glued em up with some epoxy. I'm going to let em sit over night just to be sure they are dried.
> I don't have the proper tube cleaning bit, would a drillbit the same size work?



Yes as long as you are gentle and don't gouge up the inside of the tube.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


>


That's a riot -- they had the exact same adverts (complete with the name Madge) in England ... but without the American accent, of course. I did a quick search on YouTube and learned they had yet another Madge in Australia. Talk about getting your money's worth out of the creative department

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2015)

After my grandson leaves tomorrow, I was going to set em up and spin em to size.
I'm debating on whether or not to make them a lil bulbus or just go with a straight body. I'm leaning towards straight body....just to be on the safe side. However the second one, I could do the bulbus shaped body...
If you have a picture of a bublus fountain pen body could you post it? I'd be interested to see how it looks.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2015)

Also...another question, how do I make sure it works properly after assembly? There's no ink in the cartridge and I don't want to fill it up either just in case....


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Also...another question, how do I make sure it works properly after assembly? There's no ink in the cartridge and I don't want to fill it up either just in case....



I've had very very few failures with the fountain pens, I'd ship it and not worry about that. Or pick up some extra cartridges, ink it, test it, and then clean the nib

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Also...another question, how do I make sure it works properly after assembly? There's no ink in the cartridge and I don't want to fill it up either just in case....


You can test the nib and feed works with nothing but the section (that holds the nib) and the cartridge converter -- the barrel is an unnecessary luxury.

Fill up a cartridge converter (the screw-piston type) from the bottle and write several lines, a page full of 8s and 0s, or whatever. When you're comfortable that the nib is good, empty the converter (down the drain, or if you insist back into the ink bottle). Then fill a plastic cup with warm water and a drop of dish detergent, and flush the nib by pulling water into the converter, then squirting it out down the drain, repeating till the water comes out clear. Then flush again with warm water but no detergent.

If it works without being screwed into the barrel, there's no reason to suppose it won't work after you assemble the pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2015)

Looks like I need to buy some ink. 
Thanks guys...


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks like I need to buy some ink.



Be careful, it's addictive 

(Seriously ... I buy a bottle every 6 months or so, just because I like the look of a new shade ... I've got 7 or 8 partially used bottles now, and even writing every day with a fountain pen I only refill once or twice a month. There's no danger of me running out of ink, put it that way!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2015)

Well...I am making 2...so maybe when all done, I'll just keep the other for myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2015)

Is Levenger ink worth the money? I love the stuff they have in the magazines but their prices are always top shelf....

http://www.levenger.com/PENS---REFILLS-8/INKS---REFILLS-221/Levenger-Bottled-Ink-Core-787.aspx


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 4, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Is Levenger ink worth the money? I love the stuff they have in the magazines but their prices are always top shelf....
> 
> http://www.levenger.com/PENS---REFILLS-8/INKS---REFILLS-221/Levenger-Bottled-Ink-Core-787.aspx



It looks nice but I've never tried it. Currently my favourite is Chesterfield Sodalite from xFountainPens.com. (I also have a bottle of the Antique Crimson, which I keep loaded in another pen for corrections.) Chesterfield is another marketing name for Diamine ink, according to some folks who know on FountainPenNetwork.com -- which is a great place to research different inks, the folks on that board are seriously into all things pen and ink (and paper, and nib, and you get the idea ...)

I also have 3 flavours of Noodler's ink (Heart of Darkness, Polar Blue and Red Fox), and 2 old bottles of Sheaffer ink (Peacock Blue and Emerald Green). And a Parker Quink black.

The great thing about ink in glass bottles is that it stays good for decades (my Parker and Sheaffer inks are over 25 years old). I'm not sure about plastic bottles, but I do know that plastic ink cartridges allow the water to very slowly evaporate, so the ink gets more and more concentrated and finally dries up altogether.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 4, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing the finished product.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2015)

What is HTH?




duncsuss said:


> HTH -- good luck, and congrats on making the sale


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 4, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> What is HTH?


HTH ... hope this helps ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2015)

Aha....i see said the blind man as he picked up his hammer and saw.

Thanks....it does help.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2015)

I need better lighting. 
I am happy with it. Although it came out darker than I wanted it to. Tomorrow's pen will be just CA and no linseed oil. Maybe that will keep it lighter in appearance.

I read the directions but just looking at the one good pic they had on the website was more informative for me.

I need a better lighting set up....bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fredito (Apr 4, 2015)

Turned out pretty dang good. Good job

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 4, 2015)

It looks like a pen! Nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice work, Marc!

(See, that wasn't so bad, was it?)


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2015)

Not bad at all Matt. I honestly liked making it, as well as figuring out how it went together.
I made the cap straight, and the body a slight bulbous. 

I notice the ca can burnish itself nicely. And it came out smooth as Tony's scalp....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 4, 2015)

Good job Marc ! Careful, u might get hooked

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 5, 2015)

Finished up the second one today. What a fiasco. If something could have gone wrong it did. Lined up the blank wrong, fixed. Put the spacer? On backwards...both of em. Fixed. Left some sanding marks on it. After I waxed em I noticed. Took it apart again. Fixed.
Dropped the clip in my wood pile box....dumped the box. Found the clip. Bonked my head on the bandsaw table. Ouch.
Installed clip made a nick in the body. Took it apart again....fixed. put it back together. Screw end for nib is now too loose. Took it apart. Dabbed some ca it put it back together glued my finger to the pen body.
Son of A!!!
Took it apart...again. fixed the spot that had my skin on it...fixed. put it back together....done.
Oh...and I used sand paper to take off the glue on my finger....now I have a soft red spot. Ouch...again.
I'm Done....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 5, 2015)

Your persistence paid off ! Looks great . Trust me when I say I have done similar things more than once .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 5, 2015)

Days like that aren't fun - been there too. But the important thing is that you kept going, didn't give up, and ended up with a nice pen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 5, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 75878
> 
> Finished up the second one today. What a fiasco. If something could have gone wrong it did. Lined up the blank wrong, fixed. But the spacer? On backwards...both of em. Fixed. Left some sanding marks on it. After I waxed em I noticed. Took it apart again. Fixed.
> Dropped the clip in my wood pile box....dumped the box. Found the clip. Bonked my head on the bandsaw table. Ouch.
> ...


We all have days like that Marc - at least you admit them. If I have one now after reading this ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2015)

Well...here they are. I just sent off the one that's a little more rounded....I hope he likes it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

